

Censoring because you disagree? - 0x28aa1f185a6b4

Some editors here are abusing [dead]. Perhaps the editors should be more accountable for censoring. This is the policy on eg. wikipedia.<p>Side note: I am happy to see now that at least ynews tells you if your comment/link has been censored.<p>Tip: Turn on "showdead" in your settings.
======
jrockway
They are trying to keep the site from becoming the next reddit.

------
gojomo
I turned on showdead. Everything recently killed appeared to be spam,
duplicates, or incoherent crankery. Your allegations seem groundless.

~~~
mynameishere
How about this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=179764>

...seems like more of a joke, though.

One thing I've wondered about is why none of my comments have ever been
"dead"ed. Maybe there is a policy to be lenient with people who have high
karma.

------
bkmrkr
ends always justifies the means

~~~
anamax
The means, not the intent, produce the ends.

